

The Virtual Reality Sim That Helps Teach Cops When to Shoot - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/virtra/

======
dzdt
I wonder in what percent of virtual scenarios they make deadly force be the
"rifht" decision. I would bet upwards of 50%, 3 or 4 orders of magnitude more
often than in real life. Normalizing what should be an exceptional
circumstance...

